# Briggs and Stratton 80252



## saspinall (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi

Just acquired a Sisis Auto Turfman aerating machine with a Briggs and Stratton 127cc 3HP engine with model number 80252 1549-01, pretty old, about 40 years old. I've changed the spark plug, air filter and am going to change the oil and add some Briggs and Stratton Fuel Fit to the fuel. Slight problem starting it, takes quite a few pulls with choke out, then runs ok, but as soon as I push choke back in, and sometimes before the choke is pushed back in, it peters out. Is there anything else I can check/overhaul.

Thanks in advance

Stuart


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

The age of your can be determined from first 6 numbers of the date code. first 2 year, second 2 month, last 2 day.

Cleaning of the carburetor on new acquires here is the first thing I do.

Fuel pump diaphragm (side of carburetor) is probably worn out. With these engine the tanks can be rusty causing the fuel screens to clog on start ups. The fuel well in tank may have pin pin holes from rust. Also rust can clog the carburetor.


----------



## saspinall (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey AVB, thanks for the reply, the datecode is 8411910, meaning its 1984 ?, so 30 yr old....I have been in touch with previous owner who has said it was running ok before I bought it, unfortunately couldn't get to see it, had to get someone to pick it up for me and they laid the machine on its side. I will look to see the points you have suggested and get back to you..where are these located on the engine ? 

thanks

Stu


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If B&S fuel fit, never heard of it, you could try Seafoam. It does a good job for me.

If that does not do it, get a rebuild kit for your carb.

BG


----------



## saspinall (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks Basement, Briggs and Stratton Fuel Fit, an additive added to the unleaded fuel for older engines, maybe a UK thing, I don't know...

I have located the fuel pump diaphragm from the parts list diagrams I have, will have a look tomorrow to see if I can get to it. Thinking of the transportation, they laid it on its side to get in the van and this diaphragm would have been pointing to the floor, so may have got some rubbish swished around into it...

Thanks

Stu


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Basementgeek said:


> If B&S fuel fit, never heard of it.BG


Briggs Branded ethanol fuel treatment product similar to STA-BIL.


----------



## saspinall (Dec 14, 2014)

AVB and Basementgeek, thanks very much for you advice, however, I drained the oil, jet black and replaced with new B&S Engine Oil and hey presto, fired up and kept running. The muffler pipe is rusted up so cannot remove to get to the fuel pump cover so have covered the pipe with some Loctite rust remover and at the weekend will try to remove the muffler and then get to check the fuel pump diaphragm.

Stuart


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Stuart, You might find removing the carburetor and tank easier as that muffler may be fused to the engine. Personally I remove these and haven't tried removing the muffler on any that I repair.


----------



## saspinall (Dec 14, 2014)

Good idea, although seeing as its now running beautifully, I will leave it for a while now. Thanks for your input, much appreciated

Stuart


----------



## wristpin (Oct 24, 2014)

Good that you are up and running, may be that the carb' was contaminated with engine oil as a result of the machine being laid on its side - it can come up there via the valve chest breather and the pipe that connects from there to the it.
Good advice that you've been given re not trying too hard to remove the muffler, the long way round of dropping the tank and carb together is often quicker and won't result in a wrecked muffler. 
Seafoam seems to be the universal cure-all used by US contributors but is not readily obtainable in the UK. Briggs Fuel Fit aka Fuel Fresh is readily available but is a stabiliser for new pump fresh fuel to prevent it degrading during storage and is not a carb' cleaner or rejuvinator for fuel that has already degraded/gone stale.

Briggs & Stratton Fuel Fit Additive/Stabiliser. 992381: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


----------



## saspinall (Dec 14, 2014)

Cheers Wristpin, I got some from my local mower/outboard motor shop in town, not quite the same bottle, mine was only 100mL and only a few quid....air filter, engine oil and fuel fit was only £11 altogether...

Stu


----------



## Chinablue32uk (Oct 28, 2015)

Hello I am new to this site, I have a Briggs and Stratton tiller rotavator Model 80252 type0356, and I am hoping someone may be able to help me find photo of the carb linkage and spring setup


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Download the following repair manual and look in Section 3 page 87 (PDF page 146). There is multiple configs possibly used.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-g4TpKUJnh7VzlaODFvcUZNdG8/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Chinablue32uk (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks very much for your help


----------

